# 3-d stools



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Lancaster had them at shoots this year. I'm trying to find out the brand, they told me they can not ship me one because it is not cataloged or an internet item. They where tall you could get them in red, blue, or black w/matthews logo, had a cooler and arrow tubes and an umbrella holder. Anyone got a clue on the name or where I can get two...thanks


They are called Sweet Seat. Google that name and you'll get the web site. They're the best.
Joe B.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Try this link.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=804434


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

You can make your own and save money.

A stool like this...

http://www.academy.com/index.php?pa...rs_stools&start=0&selectedSKU=0332-02207-0007

A couple golf club tubes and a roll of black duct tape and you can build one for less than $20.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

Wal-mart sell a shorter stool like that with saddle bags for under $20 in the fishing dept. nylon lock tie a piece of pvc on the rail and your good to go.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Kill Shill said:


> Wal-mart sell a shorter stool like that with saddle bags for under $20 in the fishing dept. nylon lock tie a piece of pvc on the rail and your good to go.


I have had 2 of those in the last two years....for some reason the sewing doesnt hold together and it winds up all funked up...plus with my knee I cant get up and down easy...


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

yeah, the 1st one I bought gave out on me, i just took it back and they gave me a new one. this 2nd one has held up pretty good so far for a couple years now. it is kinda low, but once I get my hams down on it I find it more comfy than these taller ones with one side higher than the other.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

zenarch said:


> They are called Sweet Seat. Google that name and you'll get the web site. They're the best.
> Joe B.


Thanks Joe!!!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Kill Shill said:


> yeah, the 1st one I bought gave out on me, i just took it back and they gave me a new one. this 2nd one has held up pretty good so far for a couple years now. it is kinda low, but once I get my hams down on it I find it more comfy than these taller ones with one side higher than the other.


I dont sit as much as I should I think...and half the reason is getting back up. I love the FLW walmart stool and was the cats meow until I saw this thing. 

btw...whats your name?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Gander Mountian sells that stool its located in the bird hunting section, if it's the one that someone posted.


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

I got a Gag it is alsome


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

I ordered this http://www.gpssweetseat.com/ 
This is the one I was looking for. Greg was a real big help....looking forward to much more business with him.

Thanks for all the help

Doug


----------



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Did I read that right???? $100 for a simple little stool!!!!! WOW! Sorry, but no thanks. :mg:


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Arkie Archer said:


> Did I read that right???? $100 for a simple little stool!!!!! WOW! Sorry, but no thanks. :mg:



A quality stool...include umbrella, arrow tubes, umbrella holder, cooler, and dry storage.


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*3d stool*

I picked up a high stool at dunhams for 25.00 added golf tubes. works great.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

i got a aura backpack stool i love it


----------



## DEANO914 (Jan 22, 2008)

*LANCASTER * does have them....page#184 LAS Shooting stool $24.99 w/ arrow tubes.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> A quality stool...include umbrella, arrow tubes, umbrella holder, cooler, and dry storage.


great stool and Gregg is good to deal with.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

DEANO914 said:


> *LANCASTER * does have them....page#184 LAS Shooting stool $24.99 w/ arrow tubes.


Was not the stool I was looking for buddy. I contacted Lancaster and it was not available for mail order/internet sale.


----------

